# new macbook, slow internet speeds



## barrysullivan (Oct 19, 2006)

I recently bought a macbook with intel core duo processors.  I'm running OS X 10.4.8.  I have a high-speed internet connection through my satellite tv provider, and I'm getting dowload speeds of anywhere between 25 and 230 kbps.  I have a windows machine for my job, and it is getting download speeds of roughly 1.5 mbps.  Both the windows and the mac machines get upload speeds of roughly 700 kbps (as tested on speakeasy.net).

I have tried the mac at commercial hotspots, and have reached speeds up to 1.8 mpbs, so my machine fundamentally works.  I had a friend try his mac at my home, and his machine had the same problem (download speeds of no more than 230 kbps).

I spoke with apple and went through a stepped approach, ultimately resulting in a complete operating system reinstall.  I'm still having the same problem.

I think the problem has to be in the communication between my mac and the modem (rca) or the provider's governing software.  I had the mac connected through a linksys router and directly to the modem, and the speeds were equivalent and slow.  

I love my mac, but with internet speeds like this, I may have to revert to windows.  Please help.


----------



## macworks (Oct 19, 2006)

Boy, I read something about this recently, but cannon for the life of me remember where.

My only suggestion would be to download the 10.4.8 *Combo* update from Apple support site. I know you already have 10.4.8, but sometimes installing the combo update fixed odd problems.


----------



## bobw (Oct 19, 2006)

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=302866

Try BroadbandTuner


----------



## UpQuark77 (Oct 20, 2006)

Also, disable IPV6 in you Network Settings as well as AppleTalk (unless you need it)

Make sure your adapter is set to automatic as well.


----------



## cjb (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm having the same problem - my 5-year-old dell laptop that my macbook is supposed to replace ran faster. I downloaded the combo update (it took 2 hours) and installed it; nothing seems to have changed. Also disabled ipv6 and appletalk; no difference. I went to download the Broadband Tuner, but there was a note saying that it wasn't recommended for use with AirPort, which is what i'm using. Does that matter? Any other suggestions?


----------



## joshuatree (Nov 17, 2006)

something about lookupd in the system software -- reported LOTS of other places like macfixit.


----------



## UpQuark77 (Nov 17, 2006)

What are your DNS servers set to?


----------



## Chris Knapton (Dec 17, 2006)

It's taken me some time to realize just how slow the MacBook is with Airport. My Belkin modem router works fast and fine with my old G4 iBook but everything is very slow with the MacBook. I've just updated to the latest 10.4.8 with Firmware updates etc but it's just slow. We now use the iBook when we need speed - like downloading video.
Anybody else got suggestions for sorting this problem?
Thanks
Chris


----------



## macworks (Dec 18, 2006)

You may need to look at "Broadband Tuner" from Apple: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/broadbandtuner10.html


----------



## Chris Knapton (Dec 18, 2006)

macworks said:


> You may need to look at "Broadband Tuner" from Apple: http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/broadbandtuner10.html



Many thanks for this link - BUT Apple say it's not suitable for Airport. However, I've now removed Coconut WiFi and speeds are dramatically up. I thought this might be a useful utility but it seems to affect the connection speeds in some way.Saw it on another forum.
Chris


----------



## heMusicMan (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Chris

Can you exlain what coconut WiFi is please (for a newbie to Mac)

Ta


----------



## Chris Knapton (Apr 21, 2007)

It's a piece of software, shareware I think, that I downloaded in order to use the Macbook in WiFi hotspots - it indicates what level of encription is used and how accessible it will be. For some reason it seems to interfere with  my system. If you haven't downloaded it, you won't have it!
Chris


----------



## theMusicMan (Apr 21, 2007)

Thanks Chris

I reregistered with this name as I missed the 't' when I first registered!!  I asked but apparently I am not allowed to request the change of name.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Dieter Cabral (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a similar problem except my Intel Macbook suddenly disconects from internet, and it gests soooo slow that even gmail suggests the html version. My Dell laptop has full signal in the same spot as does my Macbook when it is working correctly.

every 10 minutes or so it does the same... it disconects right after losing a signal line and it stays that way until I reconect manually (which is only good for about 5 minutes)... ¿CAN ANYONE HELP ME?


----------

